# Accommodation in Lisbon for spring & summer



## puneet (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi All,
I am a computer scientist from India, and will be conducting my research at INESC-ID during this spring and summer (*Early March to Late August*). I am on a student budget and looking for cheap accommodation during that period. 

I am open to all possibilities such as, single room, independent room, sharing a room, living with a family etc, and do not mind traveling from a distance, or helping out with regular tasks. 

I have shared accommodation with native families or students during my earlier assignments in USA, Switzerland, Hong Kong, and Canada and know well the expected responsibilities and etiquettes.

Other than that I'm 23, male, very social, carefree, adjusting, and a jovial person. I'm passionate about traveling, meeting new people, experiencing different cultures, meditation, philosophy, psychology, poetry.

I would be grateful if you could help me in any way: offer, reference, information etc

Thanking you in anticipation.
Youth!
Puneet .
--


----------

